# Does anyone have anything good to say about NextDayPets.com



## tec5154 (Apr 22, 2010)

I know there are alot of "Puppy Mills" on there but some I have looked at have websites that from the looks of it look to be pretty legit dog breeders. Some are even state licensed. I have always rescued dogs so I know very little about breeders and what it takes to become one. We would love to bring a puppy boxer into our family and didn't know if any of these looked good. Some say AKC Puppy next to it. Again, I know AKC is American Kennel Club but I don't know if it is easy to get that classification.

Please let me know your thoughts. Here is the link to what I was looking at.

Thank you so much for your help!

http://www.nextdaypets.com/directory/dogs/sale/1100050/


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Puppy mill.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

With puppy mills and back yard breeders (which looks like everything on nextdaypets), they're not doing the health testing so they have no idea what genetic defects run in their lines. With the health issues Boxers can have, I wouldnt risk purchasing a puppy from this site. Either way you're likely to spend quite a bit for a puppy. It's just up to you weather you look for a breeder that health tests his/her breeding animals and pay up front or end up with a puppy that you put a whole lot into in vet bills...and possibly lose young.

I have a BYB Saint. $200 up front for the puppy and we're currently at around $800 in vet bills, not including routine shots and check ups. While I wouldnt trade my boy for anything, at 14 months his vet bills (beyond routine care) are already getting close to what I could have paid for a well bred puppy from health tested parents.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

AKC just means the parents are purebreds of the same breed, it says nothing about health or temperament.

Licensing by most states is just about paying a fee for a kennel license and sometimes a basic check of the facilities like minimal cleanliness standards; it also says nothing about the health or temperament of the dogs.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Try to find a breeder that's active in the American Boxer Club.

or try
http://www.qualitydogs.com/Boxer/breeders.html

Boxers that are bred JUST to be sold as pets tend to come from people who don;t care about the breed and their dogs are MUCH more likly to die from heart problems, and cancer, and suffer from hip dysplasia.
I would get a boxer pup from a working or a show breeder who has a few puppies that just didn't make the cut to be a show or working dog andis being sold as a pet. This way you get all the health testing for less money than buying a show dog.

AKC registration is VERY easy to get, all that is required is that both parents of your puppy are also AKC registered of the same breed, the AKC does not control the breeding quality of it's dogs.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

If you want a Pure Bred Puppy you will need to do some research and TAKE YOUR TIME. 

Find a breeder who does health testing for the things that may show up in the boxer Breed. 

Ask questions. Are the parents Titled (not "champinon lines," but titled themselves)? Do both parents have OFA (orthopedic foundation for animals) certification for hips and elbows? Does the breeder have a detailed questionaire including a return policy and a replacement policy if your dog has genetic defects? 

A good breeder will be as fussy about who gets a puppy as you should be about who you buy a puppy from. A good breeder will pick the puppy for you. A good breeder will insist on meeting you and many will insist on references (vet and personal) and many will want to see where the dog is going. A good breeder will have as many questions for you as you should have for them. A good breeder will have you on a waiting list for a puppy and a good owner will be willing to wait for that puppy.

This outfit you are looking at is a Puppy Mill. Stay away. Do your research. Do not buy from a pet store (no matter WHAT they tell you about not buying from puppy mills... they ALL buy from puppy mills because reputable breeders do not sell puppies thru pet sotres.. EVER). Do not buy from a back yard breeder (does not show or title the dogs, parents are both 'on site' and has no idea what health testing they need to do beyond taking their dog to the vet for shots.. and having the vet say the dog is healthy.. if they even do that). 

Take your time. If you REALLY want a good pure bred dog you will be willing to find a reputable breeder, pay their price and wait for the perfect puppy.


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Shell said:


> Licensing by most states is just about paying a fee for a kennel license and sometimes a basic check of the facilities like minimal cleanliness standards; it also says nothing about the health or temperament of the dogs.


Agree 100%. Not to mention most GOOD breeders are not state licensed. Usually you need to do that when you make above a certain amount of money from breeding, or breed more than x amount of litters a year.

IMO, there is NOTHING good about Next Day Pets.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

It's a puppy mill.


tec5154 said:


> Some are even state licensed.


This is normaly the first sign of a Puppy mill, not always but normally. A lot of good breeders don't have enough dogs to even have a kennel license



> Some say AKC Puppy next to it. Again, I know AKC is American Kennel Club but I don't know if it is easy to get that classification.


The thing about AKC/UKC/CKC next to the dog's name doesn't really mean much. All that states is that the dog's lines go back far enough to be considered a purebred and nothing more. It means nothing about the look of a dog (as to standard) and nothing about the health of the dog. That is one thing people get screwed in when they think that AKC means they are getting a great dog. It doesn't mean that at all. 


I know you are only looking for a pet quality dog, so why would you want show quality breeders? Honestly that is what they are breeding, show dogs and pets. Good breeders are testing their dogs to prove that they are healthy and as close to what the breed should be. They health test their dogs (Which is something that is MUCH MORE complex then just a vet visit). Breeders check out the dogs hips and elbows (with x-rays then send them off to http://www.offa.org/ or http://research.vet.upenn.edu/Default.aspx?alias=research.vet.upenn.edu/pennhip who give the breeders a rating on how they look), eyes, hearts and more depending on the breed. A Breeder who test for all of these things in a family line is protecting the breed from many issues, and is in the long run, protecting YOUR POCKET BOOK. 

First, let me say to get a good dog from a good breeder may take a year or so, but it's well worth the wait. This is one of the times where if you do your research, you'll get what you pay for.

First you want to start off with a search at the ABC (American Boxer Club) http://americanboxerclub.org/index.html . Members of the national dog clubs are normally (but not always) Breeders interested in only breeding the best of the breed. This is also a GREAT place to start learning what health issues Boxers have and what to look for when looking at breeders. 
Just from finding a dog's kennel name I was able to locate these breeders. From face value I would buy from, but I'd email them and ask more questions of course!
http://www.sunchaseboxers.com/pages/2/Home.html
http://www.tealcrestboxers.com/home.html
http://www.encoreboxers.com/studs.html

Most good breeder sites have links to other good breeders and so forth.

When I have a breeder or two in mind, if they are near me I stop into a local show and check out their dogs in person and speak to them at the show (wait until after they go into the ring or before they are up to talk to them. Being stopped at ring side gets annoying and is distracting).

Also join a Boxer forum and read around and ask questions. Comment on the photos and on general health questions. It's nice to be known in the community if you want to buy a dog.

Also note that not all good breeders have websites. A lot of them don't. It doesn't mean that they aren't good breeders it just means they don't want everyone to know about their dogs. If you go out to shows and talk to the show handlers you'll end up finding them and before you know it, you'll get a dog. 

One more note (Have a headache yet?!? ) Most of these breeders make you sign contract about the dogs. This is normal and is looked up upon. You want to see that the breeder will take back a dog no matter how old it is. A good breeder wants to keep in touch with their dogs and never wants them to end up in a shelter if something should happen to you.

Good luck in your search and although it's a bit more work then just ordering from a site like you posted, you'll be much happier with a dog from a good breeder. If you have any more questions just ask!


----------



## Baileyby (Oct 17, 2009)

The name itself would be enough of a deterrent for me!!!


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

Independent George said:


> Puppy mill.


NextDayPets is not a puppy mill, byb, or broker, it neither owns, breeds, or sells dogs.

It is an Internet listing service for breeders (mostly small breeders I suspect) to sell their puppies. Bad breeders, good breeder, big or small, all can list there for a fee. It connects buyers with sellers and make no judgments about either.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

No idea where the OP is, but FWIW, here is something to look at:

http://catskills.craigslist.org/pet/1668480098.html


----------



## tec5154 (Apr 22, 2010)

Does having champion mother and/or father make a difference when we are talking about the quality of the puppies?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

tec5154 said:


> Does having champion mother and/or father make a difference when we are talking about the quality of the puppies?


It depends on the breed, for some breeds having a champion Dam and Sire is top honors and the best way to tell quality. For other breeds a champion Dam and Sire is just a piece of a bigger puzzle to determine the quality of the dog. 
With a Dog like the Boxer what Champion Parents means is, The parents were sound in temperament (In order to get a championship the dogs have to be around crowds of strangers and be poked and prodded by strange people and be shoulder to shoulder with strange dogs, and with a breed like the boxer where competition is fierce you can BET an aggressive dog would not slip thru the cracks.) The parents had great movement (which means their body was put together correctly, ie. no hip dysplasia, no bowing of the legs, not cow hocked, good strong tight feet, a strong back.)


----------



## tec5154 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you. The reason I ask is because there seems to be alot more of a selection on this website. I understand that puppy mills post on here but I'm trying to weed out the good from the bad. We have a very specific time in which we would like to get a puppy because my wife works for a school and has the summer off. I do not want to end up with a puppy mill puppy that has health and tempermant problems though. We have a 6 month old and have to put her first.


----------



## Baileyby (Oct 17, 2009)

Don't limit yourself to this website. Research different breaders. Go to their websites, contact them, ask questions. Limiting yourself to this website you may get something you regret. Do a lot of research before you purchase.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

tec5154 said:


> Does having champion mother and/or father make a difference when we are talking about the quality of the puppies?


That's a good, but loaded question. The reality is that any semi-decent purebred dog can get a championship - as long as it has no _disqualifying faults_. In fact, there are professional handlers who will _guarantee_ a championship on your dog (if you pay them to handle).  

A championship does not preclude the fact that the dog's temperament _may not be wonderful_, that the movement _may not be wonderful_, that the health _may not be wonderful_, that the overall conformation _may not be wonderful_. Again, if the dog has no disqualifying faults and is shown enough, it will eventually get its championship. 

As far as puppies from champions are concerned, if you ask serious breeders, you'll find that it's not quite that simple; if it were, the overall health and quality of purebred dogs would be much higher than it is...

Even out of the worst of lines and worst of litters, there will eventually emerge a "good" puppy (as in the old adage, _"throw enough sh-t against the wall and something is bound to stick"_). Genetics being what it is, one would not expect such a pup (champion or not) to eventually be the foundation of a gr8 line, or produce a gr8 litter.

That probably doesn't help a whole lot. But do be careful, and best of luck!


----------



## BorderGal (Nov 29, 2008)

Just my opinion but you might as well go get a dog off Craig's List. You MIGHT get lucky with a dog from NextDayPets, probably not. An internet site for breeders to list is just an invitation for every BYB and questionable breeder to list.

While I understand the "timeline", don't sacrifice it for getting a good dog. Friend of mine had the same issues...just had to have another boxer after hers passed and didn't want to wait to be approved by the boxer people. The "breeders" she got her pup from had AKC dogs...big deal...they were registered and that was about it. She has had thousands of dollars in vet bills with this dog. Another (client at the clinic) got a boxer from the same people (tho different parents). They wanted to breed the dog (and did..heavy sigh!!!). Just what we needed....more ill bred boxes ending up in the Shelter (I know of three of those pups who did within the first 1-1/2 years due to health probs).

Take your time, search around and don't let yourself in for an impulse pup!


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

BorderGal said:


> ... While I understand the "timeline", don't sacrifice it for getting a good dog ...
> Take your time, search around and don't let yourself in for an impulse pup!


Yes! 
Yes! 
Yes!
Yes!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

KaseyT said:


> NextDayPets is not a puppy mill, byb, or broker, it neither owns, breeds, or sells dogs.
> 
> It is an Internet listing service for breeders (mostly small breeders I suspect) to sell their puppies. Bad breeders, good breeder, big or small, all can list there for a fee. It connects buyers with sellers and make no judgments about either.


Exactly. 

While I would say most of the breeders classify as 'bybs', it is just a listing service. I just took a look at the papillons listed and there are a couple GOOD breeders listing their pups there. We're talking breed club mentors and officers in breed clubs. I actually see quite a few well bred paps listed. 

I know several responsible breeders that believe in advertising places your average dog person would look as well as breed clubs, etc. I personally don't like the notion that if you advertise then you're not a good breeder. How else can average puppy buyers find you if you don't let them know you're there?

That said it's probably safest to go through a breed club unless you really know what you're looking for.


----------



## Karinia (Oct 5, 2009)

NDP doesn't have _all_ BYB and puppy mill pups.
The breeder we got PC from has used the site before.
http://www.kabinakennels.net/


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Karinia said:


> NDP doesn't have _all_ BYB and puppy mill pups.
> The breeder we got PC from has used the site before.
> http://www.kabinakennels.net/


I'll admit Mia's breeder also uses it with just a general ad for 'papillon puppies'. The bad part was the ad is _Mia's_ puppy picture so when I first got her I got a lot of PMs about 'Omg, your dog is for sale on nextdaypets!' and 'Why did you buy your dog off of NextDayPets?!'

I honestly didn't know until I had bought her but her breeder had good reasoning (imo) for doing so when I asked about it. She does get hits from people wanting to buy a pup and it is a good way to get them in contact with good breeders. The fact is most people just go online or go to the local store or paper looking for a puppy. It doesn't make them bad owners at all either. 

I'm pretty sure most the pap people here have heard of this breeder and can vouch that she is reputable.


----------



## Karinia (Oct 5, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> I'll admit Mia's breeder also uses it with just a general ad for 'papillon puppies'. The bad part was the ad is _Mia's_ puppy picture so when I first got her I got a lot of PMs about 'Omg, your dog is for sale on nextdaypets!' and 'Why did you buy your dog off of NextDayPets?!'
> 
> I honestly didn't know until I had bought her but her breeder had good reasoning (imo) for doing so when I asked about it. She does get hits from people wanting to buy a pup and it is a good way to get them in contact with good breeders. The fact is most people just go online or go to the local store or paper looking for a puppy. It doesn't make them bad owners at all either.
> 
> I'm pretty sure most the pap people here have heard of this breeder and can vouch that she is reputable.


Yeah, that was how I was thinking as well. I mean, just cause you advertise on NDP doesn't mean you don't have a questionnaire and more guidelines. I have mixed feelings about it in general. At the same time the good breeders have waiting lists so there is no need to advertise.

My original post was just to show another good breeder on NDP.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Exactly.
> 
> While I would say most of the breeders classify as 'bybs', it is just a listing service. I just took a look at the papillons listed and there are a couple GOOD breeders listing their pups there.
> 
> ...


I have noticed this with other small breeds as well.



Laurelin said:


> That said it's probably safest to go through a breed club unless you really know what you're looking for.


While this statement holds some truth, my own experience was that the breed club I went through when looking for a purebred pup at one point sent me to, altogether, three breeders (two judges who I did meet at shows) that, upon closer scrutiny, ran commercial breeding establishments. All were clean but not a one was a breeder that I would consider supporting. Nothing like staying on a waiting list for 6 months, taking the four hour drive to go look at a litter and find out your recommended breeder has many, many, more dogs than she can possibly keep socialized and "kitchen raised" pups are only there for three weeks before they are shuffled out to the puppy raising barn.

I never got my pup, but I know others who did from club recommended breeders, and those breeders did not speciallist health screen (for ANYTHING) either. Other more experienced buyers had better experiences because they did know all the ins and outs that are sometimes missed by those purchasing their first pup.

So, even if going through clubs and shows you HAVE to be vigilant as well. I believe many breed clubs have disclaimers about the breeders that list with them, and those are there for a reason.

SOB


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

Karinia said:


> Yeah, that was how I was thinking as well. I mean, just cause you advertise on NDP doesn't mean you don't have a questionnaire and more guidelines. I have mixed feelings about it in general. *At the same time the good breeders have waiting lists so there is no need to advertise.* . . .


I would think that sometimes it IS the advertising that brings in the waiting list. We can not expect waiting lists to magically appear.

SOB


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

spanielorbust said:


> I have noticed this with other small breeds as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, I agree totally. I would not personally buy a dog without seeing the place or having someone I know see the place and where puppies were kept and raised. Being in the breed club doesn't mean you are a reputable breeder (or a decent person but that's a long story lol). I was just trying (and failing I guess) to say that I could probably pick out the decent breeders on next day pets because I recognized their names, pictures, or kennel names. Other than that, you'd have to call with your usual list of questions because there was nothing else really to differentiate them from the really bad breeders. But it is just a list and nothing more. You have to do your own research.

And I totally agree that waiting lists don't magically appear. Also, things happen to people on waiting lists. I've known breeders who had a bunch of people on the waiting list but can't take a pup once the litter is born. also, in toy breeds litters may be one pup or not much bigger. I know several breeders that don't keep formal waiting lists at all because they might not even have anything available. So they usually just start advertising the litter once it's here. 

I just don't get the idea that good breeders don't advertise. It seems so counter-intuitive.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

I had no trouble with your advice to people to go to breed clubs, Laurelin. I believe that is one way to connect with dog loving people. I just wanted to clarify the advice a bit because I know some who've been naive and had bad experiences that way (one retired person on a fixed income who is now at the $11000 mark treating an SM affected young Cavalier from non-MRId parent dogs).



Laurelin said:


> And I totally agree that waiting lists don't magically appear. Also, things happen to people on waiting lists. I've known breeders who had a bunch of people on the waiting list but can't take a pup once the litter is born. * also, in toy breeds litters may be one pup or not much bigger. * I know several breeders that don't keep formal waiting lists at all because they might not even have anything available. So they usually just start advertising the litter once it's here.


I find it really hard to read statements that are very black/white and right/wrong about almost any topic, and you've given a good example of where I believe it is often just fine for breeders not to have a waiting list. 

I am of the impression small dogs "miss" more often than large ones. On top of that (for example) a Pomeranian litter often has two pups. Most small dog breeders are fully capable of keeping these pups forever if an acceptable home can't be found, especially if they planned on keeping one to go forward on anyway. It is really ludicrous to expect a breeder, especially one who rarely breeds, to have a waiting list for these pups before breeding as they would often as not end up disappointing a whole slough of people.



Laurelin said:


> I just don't get the idea that good breeders don't advertise. It seems so counter-intuitive.


Christie Keith made an excellent blog post on this very topic in Jan 2009. If you want to enjoy it click the link.

http://www.petconnection.com/blog/2009/01/22/finding-a-nice-puppy-should-not-be-this-hard/

An excerpt (my bold):

_. . . We’ve let the quest for a good breeder and a good family pet become an insider’s game, where you have to be able to decipher codes, know the secret handshake, and keep Sauron from finding the freaking ring before you get a nice puppy. And even then, half the dog fancy and the entire rescue community will be ready to jump down your throat for all the ten thousand ways you could have done it better.

*And that’s not good for dogs.* Because there are plenty of people who could give dogs good, loving homes out there who are going to outlets that sell puppies from high volume commercial breeders. They’re buying puppies meant to live as members of their families but have never in their short lives been a part of one, because they’re being raised like livestock.

Most of those people are not doing it because they’re stupid or careless or impatient; *most of them are doing it because the alternatives are invisible to them*.

One reason breeders are so hard to find is pretty easy to figure out: fear. Fear of aggressive anti-breeding activists in their local animal control and shelter. Fear of mandatory spay/neuter laws. Fear of breed bans, limit laws, and even sting operations. . . .​_
SOB


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Very good read! Sums up my thoughts on the matter quite nicely, actually. 

You know when I first started on the forums I too thought advertising was bad, responsible breeders never advertise. But the more I talk to other dog people and learn the more I realize there are no absolutes in dogs (well, anything really but since we're talking dogs) I am really starting to question terms like backyard breeder, puppy mill, reputable breeder, etc. Actually backyard breeder has started to make me cringe lately.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Keechak said:


> or try
> http://www.qualitydogs.com/Boxer/breeders.html


I wouldn't put all my money on just any breeder from that website either. I clicked on just a few of the first puppy for sale listings and I was NOT impressed. There was a "husky" breeder who was expecting 3 more litters withing the next month; honestly their dogs looked more like malamute shepherd crosses then they did Huskies.

It's not unheard of to see a Quality breeder listing on the various puppy sale websites, but they are usualy very vauge with their adds and really just want to keep people from buying pups from the poor quality breeders. Regardless of where you find your breeder it's essential to do your own background check to ensure they are producing the quality pups that you're looking for.


----------



## Rhondaraye (Mar 2, 2021)

AKA they also use the brokers name Pawrade! 
They do not tell you they are brokers. After I spent over 3,000 these people would never help when I got ripped off. To find out they are hooked to Next ay pets, which they already have your money. The goldendoodle I bought came sick and could tell it laid in its body fluids so yellow.. sad... for more than a day! The vet said the puppy had been sick for a while, it bled for weeks. On top of it, I bought a standard to find out his parents are mediums. This place, pawrade posted false advertisement of this puppy
I have their write up as stating the weight and it was a full standard 60 plus . The company they deal with really doesn't exsist. The doodle shop has pages but not one review so no where to leave a review.. its becsuse thry only use companies like this,, next day pets, puppy find or their page page. They are not even on BBB. They also never told us we could pick him up, if we could we would have never bought! Im stuck with a 3800 loan with a huge scam, medium dog I can't use as a disabled Veteran Service Dog they don't care. Pleass run from this place! I have photos! Yes I was stupid. I have a rescue service dog but was time to start training


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm very sorry you had to go through that - puppy brokers and scammers are a serious issue, and they can be extremely clever in convincing people to pay top dollar while they cut every corner imaginable in breeding and raising these puppies. 

I am going to close this thread, as it's almost 11 years old. But I encourage you and anyone else who has questions about puppy sale sites - or just wants to share their experiences to help others avoid these con artists - to start your own thread. The more the names of these places and the tactics they use are out there, the better!


----------

